# Dixiland's Brindle Beauties/Beasts (non-pits)



## NinaThePitbull

Big, beautiful, brindles.Some Bandogges, Presas , Sindh Bullies, Kutas and Great Danes of Petites Vernieres ( more toned and muscular... starting to really appreciate them ), a few non-brindles to keep it fresh.




























http://www.molosserdogs.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10019/bullyzoro4.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://www.freewebs.com/beasts-from-the-east/18.jpg










*A perfect Neo right here, pic from the 60's ( in the description), perfect stock for bandogge breeding....*























































*Central Asian Ovcharka ( Alabai)*


















Akbash..very pretty looking, very fearless, very DA


----------



## MISSAPBT

Those are some MASSIVE dogs!


----------



## American_Pit13

Some great animals. I get the pleasure of working with a CAO they are a magnificent breed.


----------



## NinaThePitbull

american_pit13 said:


> Some great animals. I get the pleasure of working with a CAO they are a magnificent breed.


Ive never seen one ( or didnt notice), hoping to this year, don't come across many in the states. would love to know more about him.


----------



## dixieland

Those are some beautiful brindles!That first ones coloration is just stunning.Not too many stripes,just right!
I love the face of the 7th one down.Very intense looking.

16 and 21 down are my faves though

I almost forgot,THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES

nice dogs!!!! i love your taste in animals. that neo from the 60's is awesome.


----------



## beccaboo

one of ur images needs its end bracket... but whats the dark brindle like 7 down with the longer hair? n those bullys are GORGEOUS. the buckskin n tiger stripe boy. omg. n that neo needs hella more wrinkles  is that other blue brindled beast a neo too?


----------



## HappyPuppy

BIG dogs! Quite a few of them look really high in the rear....


----------



## davidfitness83

HappyPuppy said:


> BIG dogs! Quite a few of them look really high in the rear....


The high rear is a normal trait in their standard of conformation. I love the old neo's they look so healthy unlike all these new ones with all that extra useless droopy skin. I wish they bred them more like that


----------



## NinaThePitbull

dixieland said:


> Those are some beautiful brindles!That first ones coloration is just stunning.Not too many stripes,just right!
> I love the face of the 7th one down.Very intense looking.
> 
> 16 and 21 down are my faves though
> 
> I almost forgot,THANK YOU!!!!


no problem.. yeah the first one and many others i'd describe as "tiger stripes", not even brindle. absolutely amazing.



CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> nice dogs!!!! i love your taste in animals. that neo from the 60's is awesome.


coming from you, i take that highly, your eye has gotten you ribbons ( as well as hard work and dedication) , yeah, when i saw that neo i had to put him in, couldnt wait for another thread.



davidfitness83 said:


> The high rear is a normal trait in their standard of conformation. I love the old neo's they look so healthy unlike all these new ones with all that extra useless droopy skin. I wish they bred them more like that


you knowledge is inspiring. i would imagine the warrior Neo of ancient times looked more that that guy, if they all looked like that id love one, or even one with pit, which would make him the ultimate definition of a bandogge


----------



## NinaThePitbull

beccaboo said:


> one of ur images needs its end bracket... but whats the dark brindle like 7 down with the longer hair? n those bullys are GORGEOUS. the buckskin n tiger stripe boy. omg. n that neo needs hella more wrinkles  is that other blue brindled beast a neo too?


whats up girl, i give you shout outs in threads lately but you hop around too fast. hows the new job? the other one i think your referring to is a Presa.


----------



## davidfitness83

I read on a board of some people still breeding the neo like that in Sicily but they wont let anyone get any of their pups because they dont want their working stock ruined. You should check out the ALana Espanol those guys are freaking awesome about 85 pounds, they are pack dogs so they aren't dog agressive but they are extremely athletic and ferocious when it comes to the hunt but extremely reliable around humans =) hopefully I will get to one of those ....


----------



## davidfitness83

Here is one


----------



## NinaThePitbull

davidfitness83 said:


> I read on a board of some people still breeding the neo like that in Sicily but they wont let anyone get any of their pups because they dont want their working stock ruined. You should check out the ALana Espanol those guys are freaking awesome about 85 pounds, they are pack dogs so they aren't dog agressive but they are extremely athletic and ferocious when it comes to the hunt but extremely reliable around humans =) hopefully I will get to one of those ....


sounds like they are doing the right thing. i think in spain they have a dog within a village and the people there are just as strict, i forgot which dog, maybe it wasnt spain either, cant remember. will definitely check it out, might make a good thread. thank you so much.

i was checking out some forums and came across a post on molloserworld by cane76, i remember the name because reddog had sent me his threads after i started the bandogge thread and he said that he was all about them ( bandogges) anyway he was speaking of hoping to begin a bandogge program which include neo every other generation or so because the dogs would get smaller by generation and so on. anyway the program sounded interesting. 
wish i had known him.


----------



## NinaThePitbull

davidfitness83 said:


> Here is one


wow...that is a dog. nothing more to say.


----------



## NinaThePitbull

wait a minute... that's yours!?!?!


----------



## NinaThePitbull

Alano Espanol, brindle too, fits in nicely in the thread


----------



## NinaThePitbull

guess what?!?!? this is the dog I WAS talking about. were on the same wavelength.


----------



## Black Rabbit

NinaThePitbull said:


> Alano Espanol, brindle too, fits in nicely in the thread


That's an awesome looking dog right there


----------



## ThaLadyPit

IMO, they're all beautiful dogs. Not sure how much Mastiff the other breeds contain, aside from the Presa, Neo and Great Danes, but my mother had 2 purebred EMs and one rottie/mastiff mix she adopted from the pound during my childhood, and aside from the APBTs, they're the only other breed I would choose to own. My senior year of high school, I was in a speech communications class, and for one of my speeches, I had to do an informative speech, and did all the research I could and presented my speech on How to Raise and Care for an English Mastiff. My time and presentation were perfect, and I aced it with a 100!! That's all I wanted to say! Thanks for sharing, Oscar.


----------



## NinaThePitbull

...thank you !!!


----------

